# Meta AM 2019 | Formula Hinterradnabe defekt?



## MVCruiser (11. Juli 2020)

Hallo,
bei Versuch das Knarzen in der SRAM Hinterradkassette (12fach) zu beseitigen, entdeckte ich ein ungewöhnliches Spiel des Freilaufkörpers, das mich fast verzweifeln lässt. Beim Freilaufkörper handelt sich um den Formula FH 568 und bei der Nabe (laut Commencal) um die Formula 39481. 

Der Freilauf wir mit einer speziellen Mutter von außen in der Nabe gehalten. Zwischen dieser Mutter und dem äußeren Lager des Freilaufs ergibt sich bei mir allerdings ein Spalt, wobei mir schleierhaft ist, wodurch dieser zustande kommt. Es wirkt so, als ob sich die Mutter nicht weit genug auf die Achse schrauben lässt oder eben so etwas wie eine Lagerabdeckung, ein Zwischenring oder etwas Ähnliches fehlt. Weder am Gewinde der Achse noch an der Mutter kann eine Beschädigung feststellen. Da man von der Gegenseite anscheinend auch nicht Gegenhalten kann, ist es mir auch nicht möglich ein wenig Gewalt anzuwenden, um die Mutter vielleicht doch auch etwas weiter hinein zu drehen.

Hätte gerne eine Explosionszeichnung, damit ich sehen kann, ob ich beim Auseinanderbauen vielleicht etwas verloren habe und selbst für das Spiel verantwortlich bin. Leider finde ich auch nach ausgiebiger Recherche keine brauchbaren Informationen im Netz.

Wäre für Tipps sehr, sehr dankbar!

Reinhard


----------

